# Leg bands



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Where can I get a leg band for my silkie Pheobie? I don't wanna order a min of 25 I only have one pet silkie. Something like the pic?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Someone may be able to send you 1 or 2. But why put a band on? Unless it serves the purpose of disease testing for NPIP or something I wouldn't do it. Just saying.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

you can pick them up very cheap on e bay.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Local feed mill has them too.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks! Y'all gonna think I'm silly but I just wanna put one on her for style. Hahah I wanna try to put her name and then add stickers or like bling bling rhinestones too! Can you imagine!?... Lol for sure ill be the "crazy chicken person"


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Funny.....=]


----------

